# Self-propelled practice panels to be won.



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

Just in case you are wondering why these panels are self propelled, they are still on a functioning motor car. :car:

A manual Ford Mondeo (N registered) with probably every kind of paint horror you can imagine (it used to go through a car wash every day, sometimes several times a day).

It has MOT till about March but when that runs out it will require an exhaust back box and a windscreen as there is a crack which is def not going to go through a test. The starter motor sometimes fails to engage, we have replaced the car and have to make space.

It is taxed to the end of the month and anyone who might find it useful just needs to *guess the mileage*, you could blast away at it with a PC or rotary :buffer: do some wet sanding or whatever takes your fancy, without a care in the world.

*The person to guess the nearest to the recorded mileage by the end of Christmas Day can collect the car* with log book etc from Ringwood in Hampshire before the end of the year 
:driver:

Would rather see it benefit someone than go to waste, Happy Christmas.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Might as well kick this off - 132,786


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

196,400


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

115,723


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

154,920


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:wall: no way, I might win it :doublesho:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> :wall: no way, I might win it :doublesho:


You really crack me up:thumb: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

132,980

God help me if I wan!:detailer:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

97,569 but I don't really want it


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

178,935


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

91455


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

169,536, but as others have said i don't want it, as i don't have room!


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

114,746


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

128,336


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

500,001


----------



## gtst-chris (Dec 10, 2006)

135,500


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

126,132


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

156,837


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

234,679....... :d


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

142500


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

127498


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

201678


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

95,830


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

114,600


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

121,769


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

148,593


----------



## James.G (Nov 9, 2006)

225,000


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

208,497.6


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

184.604


----------



## Lee_Wo (Jun 2, 2007)

141225


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

87,000


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

187, 122


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

WOFTAM 

20 miles


----------



## TWV (Apr 16, 2007)

160,001


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

167,000


----------



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> :wall: no way, I might win it :doublesho:


Just had a quick look and some how it appears as if it might very well be exactly no way, I might win it miles :lol: spooky or what????


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Spooky indeed!


----------



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

*Closed Winner to be announced*

Hi, I have to go and do work stuff now but will check the mileage and the lucky(?) winner's name will be posted here early this evening.

Why am I working on Boxing Day? Must be mad......:detailer:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

i hope i win  the look on my 'rents faces would be priceless. late christmas present perhaps


----------



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

*And The Winner Is.......*

Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen, :wave: Guten abend meine Damen und Herren, bonsoir Mesdames et Mesieurs....oops can't really manage a tri-lingual announcement as I only speak two languages, English and bad English.

The moment you have been awaiting (dreading?) has arrived, there is a clear winner :thumb: whose guess was but a paltry thousand or two adrift, the recorded mileage is 161958, the nearest guess to that is 160001  posted by TWV.

Many congratulations or should that be commiserations, you have a little under a week to collect :driver: your heap, erm I mean your star prize collection of practice panels. Congratulations, thanks to all who took part, perhaps those who of you who did, should PM me for the name of a good psychiatrist.

Happy New Year folks!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

congrats !!


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe, phew!!!

congrats, don't forget the before and after shots.... that is, after creating scratches, swirls, dents etc before rectification!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well done that man, congratulations :thumb: 

I've been avoiding this thread at all costs in case I posted a guess by accident or something  but don't forget, keep us up to date with news/pics etc :thumb:


----------



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll keep a photo so that we can all see what a difference you achieve, just in case you _accidentally_ got some help from photoshop


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

lol well done


----------



## Lee_Wo (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, can't wait to see some before and afters....


----------



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

Well you have to give the winner credit for bravery, he has made contact and arranged to collect his prize on New Year's Eve.

It is going to get some wet sanding and polishing practice so at least any dreadful mistakes won't matter!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Good stuff, looking forward to the pics of the practice :thumb:


----------



## TWV (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks to HomeJames for the prize :car: and for the various messages of congratulations ( there but for the grace of God .....  ) 

I collected the Mondeo today, just before the tax ran out  

It is now parked on the drive ready for for an inspection - as HomeJames promised there are plenty of opportunities to practice. I particularly wanted to try out wet sanding and have already earmarked the bonnet.

If anyone would like a panel to practice on, there is plenty that needs attention, and live close enough to me - Cranleigh, Surrey send me a PM

Thanks again HomeJames and I will try and post some pictures once I have some


----------



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

Good luck and a Happy New Year.

Many thanks to all who took part in this bit of seasonal silliness.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

It's been a few weeks now, made any progress or has the weather kept you back? :buffer:


----------



## TWV (Apr 16, 2007)

:thumb: As you correctly guessed, the weather has prevented me starting - unfortunately I do not have a garage and mainly want to practice stone chip repairs and then wet sanding so am having to wait


----------



## HomeJames (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it possible that you could have been a Formula One driver in a previous incarnation?

That was a beautifully crafted excuse of the first order, the only problem being that it sadly has a ring of truthfulness to it .

Good luck for the wet sanding when the weather does finally improve a bit, I'm really looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## CHRIS400 (Dec 9, 2007)

We demand an update!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

www.ebay.co.uk

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> :wall: no way, I might win it :doublesho:


I,m with you, love it ...


----------

